# Flights from From Portugal



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi All I been thinking it might b worth it 2get a holiday home in the US because of the extremely low foreclosure prices they have there as thats where we go for our annual hols which has got me wondering what are flights like to the US from Portugal??

For the next yr or 2 were fine but once weve relocated to Portugal will we have to fly to London then to US or are there flights to Disney from Lisbon? Also anyone know what the prices are like for 1adult 1child? Thanks


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

blueskies said:


> Hi All I been thinking it might b worth it 2get a holiday home in the US because of the extremely low foreclosure prices they have there as thats where we go for our annual hols which has got me wondering what are flights like to the US from Portugal??
> 
> For the next yr or 2 were fine but once weve relocated to Portugal will we have to fly to London then to US or are there flights to Disney from Lisbon? Also anyone know what the prices are like for 1adult 1child? Thanks


Hi Blueskies,

I don't know about Disney (or whether you are thinking Florida or California Disney) but we did look into flying Lisbon to NY and it was scarily expensive compared to the flights to the US we were used to buying in the UK. I think there is so much competition on the UK routes that there are often amazing offers from BA, Virgin and American - from the small investigation we did about New York it was at least twice as much.

Out of interest I just looked for returns Lisbon > Orlando - there was nothing direct and the cheapest was about £500 per person changing in........Heathrow!

You could probably get London > Orlando for £275.


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Wow! Thats too bad because Disney is our annual holiday.

Just curious, i been wondering how much flights to Spain are from Lisbon? Because we go there often, not during summer holidays but sometimes for the odd weekend or if i'm lucky longer, I hav tried googling it but keep getting flights from london and don't kno Portugese yet to understand the Portugese sites.
Tho once were living in Portugal I doubt we'll need to fly out to sunny Spain again lol, still curious... Thanks


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

p.s. forgot to ask... also how much to DisneyLand Paris?? Thanks


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

If you use expedia UK site you can search flights from a starting point outside the UK - they will quote in pounds but we have used this to get internals within the US, so it should work to get an idea of prices from Lisbon to Spain 

B


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep it worked! Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

notlongnow said:


> Hi Blueskies,
> 
> I don't know about Disney (or whether you are thinking Florida or California Disney) but we did look into flying Lisbon to NY and it was scarily expensive compared to the flights to the US we were used to buying in the UK. I think there is so much competition on the UK routes that there are often amazing offers from BA, Virgin and American - from the small investigation we did about New York it was at least twice as much.
> 
> ...


It's also worthwhile looking at flights through Frankfurt, Amsterdam or Paris

look at Cheap flights ? compare the cheapest flights anywhere at Skyscanner.com - Skyscanner USA


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All

This tip works most of the time. If for example you put in Google search the words *sapo.pt* and press enter you will get a list Google found do not put the WWW. The top of the list is www.sapo.pt.
Do not click sapo but look at where it says Translate this page click this part. You should now have a version in English. 

Below is a picture of what you should find. This normally works quite well. Odd sites do not work so well. 

The secret is do not put into the search the www and click on the translate this page and most times it works. But it's worth looking first to see if the site has an English page.

Peter


----------

